# Sorry but I broke a promise



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing else to say besides look real close on the friction disc. You'll see Exedy


By the way I put in a new fan clutch also... God it's nice to hear the engine again.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

no one wants to comment?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The friction disk says Exedy?  But aren't they both in ACT packages ?

EDIT: Ok so the pressure plate is not in a package..... but yellow is ACT's color, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah me either........looks like A.C.T to me ....what are you talking about?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> The friction disk says Exedy?  But aren't they both in ACT packages ?
> 
> EDIT: Ok so the pressure plate is not in a package..... but yellow is ACT's color, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


The friction disc is Exedy... It came in a ACT package but it clearly says (not in the picture clear) but it says exedy on it... 

I'll post another picture of it later but to get to another subject real quick this is the hose that is leaking.

That is where the throttle cable usually sits. It's right under it... I believe it goes to the turbo


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

here is a better view of the text on the friction disc


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Did you bypass the throttle body yet?

I cant really see where that is dude....can you take a picture from farther away?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll just explain.. You know how the throttle cables are attached to the plate with those 2 little 10MM screws to the throttlebody? Well those 2 big holes are where the cable plate mounts to. That spring you see on the left is what keeps the throttle closed.. Any better idea now?

And no I haven't bypassed it.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

If you have enough line to spare, you can unclamp the hose and trim it, then reattach it.............or you can go to the store and get a new piece of hose and replace the old almost 20 year old one............You know how the weather is down here------you will be better off doing it the right way, y'know?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I'm going to take another look at it later but I think I'm going to go get a new one... Finding one with 2 serious curves in it like this one though may be a problem.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Whats the promise you broke? And yeah alot of companies transfer parts from other companies. Stealin does this alot and some of JWTs stuff is like this.

Just replace the hose with a new one from the dealer.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I said that I wouldn't have any more clutch threads

Yeah I figured I'd have to go to a dealer for this one.. But I have to get the car there otherwise they won't have any idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your unlucky. maybe I have a good dealer. I can call them on the phone and they get it right.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

JAMESZ said:


> Your unlucky. maybe I have a good dealer. I can call them on the phone and they get it right.


X2..............Jake, you should have more then one dealer in your area. Just tell them what hose you need bro........you dont specifically need that replacement hose from the dealer, unless its a hard line like the main coolant lines, but it doesnt look like it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I fixed that problem... Cut the line and reclamped it with a new hose clamp since the other one was way small and wouldn't slide up to a fatter portion... But after 3 trial and errors to get it to seal tight. It's all good. I took my first ride with a fan clutch that actually worked and oh my god it was beautiful... No more roaring, shaking, not wanting to get past 5K RPMS... It was nice..

I see no one has commented on the Exedy/ACT friction disc picture (the new one)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I see no one has commented on the Exedy/ACT friction disc picture (the new one)


I'm not surprised, really. I wonder if that's always been the case, or if they only use the Exedy disk in certain applications or if they started substituting just recently. The DSM crowd in particular has always had issues with the longevity of the ACT friction disk itself, but I wonder if it's actually the Exedy disk that was the problem, or like I said, if it was a recent substitution (within the last couple years)


----------



## EZDUZIT (Dec 28, 2004)

AsleepZ, Sorry just read your last post. My brother and I had a heated battle over whose clutch is better, My brother has a ACT clutch that came with an Exedy clutch disc. I have the Exedy performance clutch. The differences were that the ACT had (don't quote me on this) 57% more clamping force over stock and the Exedy that I have has 53% more clamping force over stock. However the Exedy has 5lbs less rotating mass! So I went and got the 4% less clamping force in favor of lighter weight=faster RPM"S. Now we run both of these Clutches in our Z31's, and we can dump the clutch in second gear and smoke both back tires all day with no problem. One thing I will tell you is that Exedy is the largest world Clutch maker and almost every automotive producer uses their clutches. A factory clutch will last 3 times longer than a Zoom clutch(I know this from experience) and will grab alot better. But to answer your question ACT uses Exedy clutch disc because of their Dependability and performance. The ACT clutch just goes about pressure plate mods to make their performance better. But like I stated earlier, I feel that the reduction in rotational mass with a great clamp load is the optimal clutch set-up. My brother still disagrees with me, but wants a lightened flywheel


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2005)

The clutch is an Exedy with the logo ground off. It is then modified either by changing the pivot angles or replacing the spring with a heavier one then painted and packedge under ACT name. Very few aftermarket clutch companies have foundries or stamping facillities. The rule of thumb is that if the clutch is painted, it's a modified O.E.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well either way. As long as it'll clamp 57% more. I'm in there. 5 more lbs or whatever. Big deal. I'm not so far into it where I'm worried about 5 more lbs of rotating mass. Even though I would like to do without it. I'm just pissed because half the time I have the keep the boost at 6 PSI or below.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So how often do your guy's fans kick on... Hell it seems mine never engauges fully but my temp stays normal so I'm not worried. Hell I even let it sit at idle for 3 minutes with the hood closed and it never engauged fully. It's nice I like it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> So how often do your guy's fans kick on... Hell it seems mine never engauges fully but my temp stays normal so I'm not worried. Hell I even let it sit at idle for 3 minutes with the hood closed and it never engauged fully. It's nice I like it.


Welcome to my world. I've _never_ heard mine engage. Temps never gone over 1/2 either. I've seen otehr clutch fans that are far too reactive, they act like your old one even when new. Seems like Nissan got it just right... :thumbup:


----------

